# .



## Ktd185 (Oct 7, 2013)

.


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi hon, it's a grim time of year when you want children and don't have them and I'm feeling it too. It feels like every other person in my life is pregnant and I'm really struggling to curb the jealousy and understand just how you feel. I keep thinking how many weeks pregnant I would be if each of my ivf cycles had worked and what a different Christmas we would be having.

I don't have a lot of advice I'm afraid, just wanted you to know others feel the same. My DH and I are at least lucky in that for now we don't have any pregnancies or babies in the immediate family we're spending Christmas with. My heart goes out to anyone having to put a brave face on that.

Good luck and I hope 2014 has good things in store for you.

x


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Hi
Just wanted to echo the comments already made. You're not alone!
It seems like all our friends and family either have children or are pregnant. 
Everytime I hear or see on ******** someone complaining about their children I want to scream at them!
But I'm trying hard to focus in the positives. Such as how special it will be to us after such a tough journey. 
How even though it's tough, when we come out the other side if this our rejection ship will be so much stronger.
It's like that extra special bond you have for supporting each other through something so horrendous.
And as much as I don't appreciate it right now... When the time comes.... I will never have to worry about contraception again!

Small wins I know but still something positive from this miserable and gloomy place we find ourselves in! 
X


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Relationship!
Not rejection ship! Lol!


----------



## Swifty84 (Dec 16, 2013)

I know how you feel! I remember last Christmas I was 2 weeks late and thought I was pregnant then came on early hours Christmas morning. Ruined the day and now I've had ovary surgery I know thisyear will be different but I keep having mood swings and crying . I know it's my hormones but I feel like smashing the house up at this moment. ( I am the meekest mildest person you would meet) but I feel like a moody teenager!
Sick of that blumming advert about how well you're doing  being a mum.  Fed up! 
Sorry to rant but if I didn't put it out there somewhere I m going to burst  
I feel guilty now because I know there's people worse off than me and I normally keep so positive.


----------

